#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Приезд чудесного йогина Пема Рандрола.

## Choi

В Москву весной ожидается приезд чудесного йогина Пема Рандрола.
Предварительно 22 марта в БЕЛЫХ ОБЛАКАХ (м. Китай город, Покровка 4) в 15:00 будет первая встреча (вход свободный).
Обсудить что да как, можно здесь, а за расписанием лучше следить на специальной страничке  :Smilie:

----------

Гошка (14.04.2014)

----------


## Джампадава

Всем братьям и сестрам по Дхарме - Доброго Времени... :Smilie: 

Мы, два практикующих Дхарму мирянина из Краснодара, 
хотим посетить некоторые Посвящения от Уважаемого Мастера йогина Пема Рандрола.
Но к сожалению не получается :Frown:  связаться по указанному телефону
_"По всем вопросам приезда вам с удовольствием ответит организатор Елена тел. 8-903-115-92-69"_
 чтобы прояснить Стоимость Участия в Посвящении.
Очень прошу всех, обладающих информацией о стоимости и условиях и требованиях к Прохождению данных Посвящений, Поделиться этой Информацией. От этого очень зависят наши сроки и варианты посещения Москвы...

Спасибо всем заранее...
Ом Ах Хум...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Не тратьте время. Он не летает, только деньги берёт.

----------


## Нико

> Не тратьте время. Он не летает, только деньги берёт.


Это что означает?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Что мало чудесного в этом "чудесном йогине".

----------


## Эделизи

> Что мало чудесного в этом "чудесном йогине".


А Вы лично проверяли? Почему такие выводы?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А Вы лично проверяли? Почему такие выводы?


Много проблем. С текстами в том числе. Ну и с деньгами

----------

Эделизи (24.03.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Чудесный йогин- удачная рекламная фраза.

----------

Нико (26.03.2014), Пема Дролкар (26.03.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

То, что не летает- так это нормально. Где кто сам видел летающих йогинов, напишите, не скромничайте.

----------


## Olle

> То, что не летает- так это нормально. Где кто сам видел летающих йогинов, напишите, не скромничайте.


Каждый раз, то встречают, то провожают в аэропортах земного шара летающих.

----------

Эделизи (25.03.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

летающих самолетов.
для личностей, летающих чудесным образом, зачем аэропорт?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

вот ещё тема в тему
http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic2598.html

----------


## Olle

> летающих самолетов.
> для личностей, летающих чудесным образом, зачем аэропорт?


Чтоб живых сущестав (странников) не напрягать и самому не напрягаться.

----------


## Нико

> Чудесный йогин- удачная рекламная фраза.


Если кому надо, у меня тоже есть несколько "чудесных". А вообще плохая реклама только разжигает интерес. Он на вид симпатичный).

----------


## Паня

> Если кому надо, у меня тоже есть несколько "чудесных".


Коллекционируете?

----------


## Нико

> Коллекционируете?


Нет  как раз. Но привезти в России и назвать "чудесными" в принципе способна.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

На вид он очень ушлый тибетец :Smilie: 

Посмотрела программу - я такого чудесного йогина еще вообще не видела, он бьет все рекорды и дает форы всем ваджрным учителям, - почти 15 тантрических передач за 20 дней, плюс пару дней,  - и ритрит по Чоду сделан. Действительно чудесный. Только не знаю, настолько ли чудесные его ученики, большинство которых он увидит впервые, чтобы все это схавать......как следует. :Smilie:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Карма Палджор (29.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> То, что не летает- так это нормально. Где кто сам видел летающих йогинов, напишите, не скромничайте.


Сёко Асахара?

----------


## Нико

> На вид он очень ушлый тибетец
> 
> Посмотрела программу - я такого чудесного йогина еще вообще не видела, он бьет все рекорды и дает форы всем ваджрным учителям, - почти 15 тантрических передач за 20 дней плюс пару дней  - и ритрит по Чоду сделан. Действительно чудесный. Только не знаю, настолько ли чудесные его ученики, большинство которых он увидит впервые, чтобы все это схавать......как следует.


Ааа. У нас в России уже есть один "чудесный" Йонтен Гьялцо. Зачем другие-то нужны?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ааа. У нас в России уже есть один "чудесный" Йонтен Гьялцо. Зачем другие-то нужны?


Йогинов никогда не бывает мало, хотя мое доморощенной представление о чудесных йогинах, что они заняты с каких-то уединенных местах личной практикой :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Но если посмотреть программу - там обещается много привлекательного - здоровье, красота, трансформация, уход от всех болезней, богатство, защита от смерти, мгновенное выполнение желаний, уничтожение враждебных сил, очищение духовных загрязнений, чарующаю сила любви, удача,плюс будет и ГАДАНИЕ :Smilie:  Народ повалит. Это тебе не нудные тексты по сутре.

Интересно, а сколько он умудрится денег собрать? Если хотя бы по 300 р за перфоманс с чел? :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Йогинов никогда не бывает мало, хотя мое доморощенной представление о чудесных йогинах, что они заняты с каких-то уединенных местах личной практикой
> 
> Но если посмотреть программу - там обещается много привлекательного - здоровье, красота, трансформация, уход от всех болезней, богатство и ГАДАНИЕ Народ повалит. Это тебе не нудные тексты по сутре.


Так дайте мне спонсоров -- я привезу Гадателя. Заодно он духовный преемник Богдо-гегена Ринпоче В Монголии и везде. Организуем?

----------


## Нико

Пема, я серьёзно говорю. В этом году в России какие-то дефолты ожидаются..... Ты уже геше Нима организовала приезд.  Давай теперь займёмся приездом в Москву и Питер Озера Ринпоче.

----------

Эделизи (26.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

Щас скажу страшное. Мне Богдо-геген Ринпоче в своё время говорил, что, по его мнению (и по мнению ЕСДЛ) в России основными центрами распространения буддизма будут вовсе не традиционные регионы типа Калмыкии, Бурятии и Тувы, а Москва и Питер. Так что давайте, зажжём подлинную Дхарму!

----------

Алексей Л (11.04.2014), Дондог (21.07.2019), Карма Палджор (29.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, я серьёзно говорю. В этом году в России какие-то дефолты ожидаются..... Ты уже геше Нима организовала приезд.  Давай теперь займёмся приездом в Москву и Питер Озера Ринпоче.


Я бы с удовольствием. Но это мне стоило более двух лет переписки с монастырем и с организаторами, устаканивания переводчика, определенного ощутимого количества личных финансов, поиска нормальных ребят-спонсоров, готовых постоянно и активно заниматься организацией и трех месяцев седых волос. Мы все повыдохлись. 

Кстати, лекции проводились на свободном офферинге. Но все питерцы были молодцы, и только поэтому все продержалось. Не уверена, что получится еще раз как следует. Как-то не умеем мы на Дхарме зарабатывать.....хорошо еще, что отчетность  велась до тютельки - кости помыть нам не удастся. 

Смотрю на программу, и меня прям завидки берут - какие активные организаторы - я бы ни в жисть за утрясание такой обширной программы не взялась даже за ощутимые личные дивиденты. И какой активный чудесный йогин.....наверно, и вправду, чудесный :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

> Я бы с удовольствием. Но это мне стоило более двух лет переписки с монастырем и с организаторами, устаканивания переводчика, определенного ощутимого количества личных финансов, поиска нормальных ребят-спонсоров, готовых постоянно и активно заниматься организацией и трех месяцев седых волос. Мы все повыдохлись. 
> 
> Кстати, лекции проводились на свободном офферинге. Но все питерцы были молодцы, и только поэтому все продержалось. Не уверена, что получится еще раз как следует. Как-то не умеем мы на Дхарме зарабатывать.....
> 
> Смотрю на программу, и меня прям завидки берут - какие активные организаторы - я бы ни в жисть за утрясание такой обширной программы не взялась даже за ощутимые личные дивиденты. И какой активный чудесный йогин.....наверно, и вправду, чудесный


Да, блин. Пема, найди-ка мне спонсоров на Озера Ринпоче. Ему много не надо, калмыки оплатят билет. А благо для людей в Питере и Москве будет очень большое.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, блин. Пема, найди-ка мне спонсоров на Озера Ринпоче. Ему много не надо, калмыки оплатят билет. А благо для людей в Питере и Москве будет очень большое.


В личку, наверное, лучше. Но не питаю радужных надежд.....может, к Елене в ссылке сверху обратиться? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

> В личку, наверное, лучше. Но не питаю радужных надежд.....


А почему не питать? Главный лама в Монголии он сейчас, духовный преемник Богдо-гегена, очень скромный, без запросов. Никому не нужна передача Чода?

----------

Пема Дролкар (26.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2014), Эделизи (26.03.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А почему не питать? Главный лама в Монголии он сейчас, духовный преемник Богдо-гегена, очень скромный, без запросов. Никому не нужна передача Чода?


Уже наверху там все передавать будут :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

> Уже наверху там все передавать будут


Это где?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это где?


А ритрит по Чоду? :Wink:  Он без передачи, что ли?

----------


## Нико

> А ритрит по Чоду? Он без передачи, что ли?


Почему без передачи? Передача -- ванг чод -- нужна. Ещё хорошо бы комментарии. Сейчас Озер Ринпоче главный по этим делам стал. Так что думайте....

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Щас скажу страшное. Мне Богдо-геген Ринпоче в своё время говорил, что, по его мнению (и по мнению ЕСДЛ) в России основными центрами распространения буддизма будут вовсе не традиционные регионы типа Калмыкии, Бурятии и Тувы, а Москва и Питер. Так что давайте, зажжём подлинную Дхарму!


А через сколько кальп это произойдет они не уточнили?

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А через сколько кальп это произойдет они не уточнили?


Серёж, ну ты же сам видишь происходящее. Бурятия и Тува -- совершенно тухлые места. Калмыкия рулезз, но за счёт московских и западных спонсоров. А в Москве и в Питере издаются значимые тексты, не без нашего с тобой участия.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А в Москве и в Питере издаются значимые тексты


На интеллекте далеко не уедешь. Знание, как говаривал ап. Павел, надмевает, а любовь - назидает ))))

----------


## Нико

> На интеллекте далеко не уедешь. Знание, как говаривал ап. Павел, надмевает, а любовь - назидает ))))


Наверное. Только в Бурятию я за Дхармой не поеду, это на сто процентов.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Наверное. Только в Бурятию я за Дхармой не поеду, это на сто процентов.


И это правильно: истину за окошком не найдешь, говорили мудрые китайцы. ))))

----------

Алексей Л (11.04.2014), Нико (26.03.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

Думала писать или нет ) Я была на посвящениях уважаемого Пема Рандрола. Как йогин он очень сильный к тому же обладает развитой бодхичиттой. Удача встретиться с ним.

----------

Jenia Morozova (26.03.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как йогин он очень сильный


Почём ригпометр брали?

----------

Legba (27.03.2014), Аурум (27.03.2014), Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Эделизи

> Почём ригпометр брали?


Три пятьдесят

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Почём ригпометр брали?


По крайней мере (с точки зрения белых обезьян) в случае с посвящениями он внешне делает всё тоже самое, что и другие "замечательные тибетские учителя", раздавая всем в качестве обязательной самайи ахимсу. Как по мне - чем больше заплатишь за обещание не вредить живым существам - тем полезнее некоторым, на которых нудный комментарий других стареньких тибетских дедушек на бодхичарьяаватару не действует подобным вот образом. И комментарий устный на практики раздаёт вполне - что там и как.

Выглядит при этом выглядит таким вот бодреньким, пристальным и добродушным йогином. 

А что организация уже ежегодного гастрольного чёса Пемы Рандрола со стороны эпичных русских тётенек такая - аццкие цены, отсутствие текстов и хромающий перевод - это уже другой вопрос.

----------

Chok Drang (27.03.2014), Дондог (21.07.2019), Карма Палджор (29.03.2014), Чагна Дордже (26.03.2014), Эделизи (26.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> По крайней мере (с точки зрения белых обезьян) в случае с посвящениями он внешне делает всё тоже самое, что и другие "замечательные тибетские учителя", раздавая всем в качестве обязательной самайи ахимсу. Как по мне - чем больше заплатишь за обещание не вредить живым существам - тем полезнее некоторым, на которых нудный комментарий других стареньких тибетских дедушек на бодхичарьяаватару не действует подобным вот образом. И комментарий устный на практики раздаёт вполне - что там и как.
> 
> Выглядит при этом выглядит таким вот бодреньким, пристальным и добродушным йогином. 
> 
> А что организация уже ежегодного гастрольного чёса Пемы Рандрола со стороны эпичных русских тётенек такая - аццкие цены, отсутствие текстов и хромающий перевод - это уже другой вопрос.



Да это скушно, не первый такой случай.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ааа. У нас в России уже есть один "чудесный" Йонтен Гьялцо. Зачем другие-то нужны?


А что не так с Йонтеном Гьялцо?

----------

Эделизи (26.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А что не так с Йонтеном Гьялцо?


Всё нормально)))))))

----------

Кузьмич (27.03.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Балашов

Не совсем понял эпитет чудесный в кавычках в отношении Йонтен Гиалтсо, по мне профессиональный Лама, был у него на практиках, как и у Пемы Рандрола. Глубже в его способности заглянуть и определить уровень не могу. Если есть полезная информация, может быть поделитесь ?
Пема Рандрол производит впечатление квалифицированного учителя. Отец у него известный практик, по моему тертон, если не ошибаюсь. Производит впечатление доброго, открытого и знающего Ламы.

Организация отстой.

Но я не считаю, что если организаторы жулики и непорядочные люди, то это  повод не получить передачу и не приобщиться к пути. Не уверен что есть корреляция между реализацией йогина и организаторами тура.
Нужно ли по Вашему игнорировать такие возможности из-за качества сопровождения ?
Вот объем передаваемых практик на единицу времени напрягает, не знаю есть ли здесь органичения ? Я имею ввиду традиционные буддийские взгляды на эту тему.

----------

Кузьмич (27.03.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

зато имя чудесное - ранг дрол

----------

Сергей Хос (27.03.2014)

----------


## Choi

*Карма Палджор* пишет:



> Много проблем. С текстами в том числе. Ну и с деньгами





> На вид он очень ушлый тибетец
> Посмотрела программу - я такого чудесного йогина еще вообще не видела, он бьет все рекорды и дает форы всем ваджрным учителям, - почти 15 тантрических передач за 20 дней, плюс пару дней, - и ритрит по Чоду сделан. Действительно чудесный. Только не знаю, настолько ли чудесные его ученики, большинство которых он увидит впервые, чтобы все это схавать......как следует.


Всё познаётся в сравнении. Возьмём ближайший пример массовой раздачи тантрических посвящений в Москве, которые давал хорошо известный вам лама Йонтен Гьяцо:

21.09.13 Дженанг Хаягривы
22.09.13 Дженанг Махакалы
24.09.13 Дженанг Ваджравеги
25.09.13 Дженанг Ваджрапани
27.09.13 Дженанг Ямантаки
28.09.13 Дженанг пяти Дзамбал
29.09.13 Дженанг Чод
02.10.13 Дженанг дакини Симхамукхи
03.10.13 Дженанг Будды Амитаюса
05.10.13 Дженанг Авалокитешвары
06.10.13 (15.00–16.00) Ритуал девяти божеств Калачакры. (17.00–19.00) Дженанг Калачакры.
Стоимость входного билета на мандалу – 200 рублей. Стоимость участия в посвящениях: 700 рублей.

Теперь посмотрим на программу посвящений чудесного йогина Пема Рандрола:

23.03.14 Ванг Гуру Ринпоче
25.03.14 Ванг Зелёной Тары
27.03.14 Ванг Ваджрасаттвы
28.03.14 Ванг Ваджракилаи
1.04.14 Ванг Манджушри
3.04.14 Ванг Курукуллы
5.04.14 Ванг Ваджрапани
8.04.14 Ванг Хаягривы
10.04.14 Ванг Красного Гаруды
12.04.14 Ванг 5 Джамбал
15.04.14 Ванг Симхамукхи
17.04.14 Ванг Белой Тары
19.04.14 Ванг Будды Медицины
20.04.14 Ванг Шивы
Стоимость участия в посвящениях: 1200 рублей.

Вот и сравнивайте, прикидывайте, кому что надо - 700 рублей за *дженанг* от ламы Йонтен Гьяцо (которого, к слову сказать, я уважаю, несмотря на то, что сиддхи полёта он не демонстрирует, хотя и имеет титул "лама") или 1200 рублей за полноценный *ванг* от чудесного йогина Пема Рандрола.
По поводу дженанга... Дже Цонкапа высказывался в таком духе, что это больше похоже на профанацию тантры, чем на её учении, ну тут есть разные тонкости и рубить с плеча не разобравшись не стоит.
Что касается эпитета "чудесный", то этот эпитет организаторы и не используют, они пишут "ринпоче" - называя йогина титулом, к которому он не имеет отношения. Для справки, про себя Пема Рандрола говорит: "я простой нагпа".

*Джнянаваджра* пишет:



> А что организация уже ежегодного гастрольного чёса Пемы Рандрола со стороны эпичных русских тётенек такая - аццкие цены, отсутствие текстов и хромающий перевод - это уже другой вопрос.


Нормальный перевод, примерно средний уровень, из тех что я слышал. Лично мне больше всего нравится, как переводит Николай Ахмеров (устно, но не письменно), а скажем переводчик у Геше-лхарамбы Отога Тензина Дамчоя Ринпоче откровенно "поплыл" на ванге 13 Божеств Ямантаки и ему периодически подсказывали из зала, как например называется Будда Акшобхья на санскрите  :Smilie:  У переводчика ламы Йонтен Гьяцо тоже периодически возникали проблемы с переводом и ему тоже помогали первые ряды, а вот у Нади, переводчицы Пемы Рандрола, таких проблем не было, у неё были другие  :Smilie: 
Про "отсутствие текстов", это не совсем так, на некоторые ванги тексты всё же есть, а вот обещанных садхан на Ямантаку или Ваджравегу от товарищей их Джонанга народ так и не дождался.
По поводу организации вообще. Самая большая беда команда Пемы Рандрола, это хронические опоздания, которые доходили... до ТРЁХ! часов (ванг Будды Амитабхи 29.12.2010). Я знаю случаи, когда из за задержки ванга некоторые люди не смогли его получить, или опоздали на другие встречи. Правда знаю и обратную ситуацию - сильно опоздав, подъехали к началу ванга.
Что касается организации у ламы Йонтен Гьяцо, тут присутствовала другая крайность. Так сразу после ритуала девяти божеств Калачакры, Йонтен Гьяцо дал и дженанг Калачакры и к 16:30 всё было уже законченно, а вы обратите внимание на расписание, где дженанг Калачакры назначен на 17.00  :Smilie:  Все, кто подъехал к назначенному времени, просто обломились и заместо дженанга Калачакры получили ритуал обхождения его мандалы  :Smilie:

----------

Айрат (28.03.2014), Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Всё познаётся в сравнении. Возьмём ближайший пример массовой раздачи тантрических посвящений в Москве, которые давал хорошо известный вам лама Йонтен Гьяцо:
> 
> 21.09.13 Дженанг Хаягривы
> 22.09.13 Дженанг Махакалы
> 24.09.13 Дженанг Ваджравеги
> 25.09.13 Дженанг Ваджрапани
> 27.09.13 Дженанг Ямантаки
> 28.09.13 Дженанг пяти Дзамбал
> 29.09.13 Дженанг Чод
> ...


Я сравниваю и считаю - за такие небольшие деньги получить кучу всего - это потрясающе. Но поскольку знаю, что определенный контингент ходит на ВСЕ посвящения, то вот я и удивляюсь грандиозности российских учеников. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Конечно, это не нудные тибетские дедушки с БЧА. Где, вообще-то все было пунктуально, вовремя и с нормальным переводчиком, и интересно было аж три месяца от 25 до 40 чел, которые ходили постоянно. ВОт для них дедушка, вероятно, и приезжал...... И  с народу денег за вход не взималось. Добровольное подношение было добровольным. 

С моей стороны могу сказать, что, наверно, стихийный поток  фанов того или другого учителя никак не надо регулировать. :Smilie:  И цены сравнивать - нет смысла - это личное дело каждого, при условии, если организаторы пускают на учения и тех кто вправду не может заплатить.Это все равно тонкие кармические вещи, и их личное дело. А также это дело личных поисков каждого из нас.

И каждый учитель будет раскритикован и подвергнут анализу - что, в-общем-то и неплохо, думаю :Smilie:  И в каждой организации учений будет куча проблем. И не все они будут вовремя разрешены. 

Поэтому я только "за" за всех приезжающих учителей.  Но ходить к ним, уже, вероятно, самой трудновато. Хотя по-детски любопытно посмотреть хоть одним глазком на чудесное..... :Embarrassment:

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Интересно, а сколько он умудрится денег собрать? Если хотя бы по 300 р за перфоманс с чел?


Ну скажем гадание у него в прошлый раз было раз в десять дороже, если память не изменяет. Да и в позапрошлый раз тоже немало. Ну да сразу проблема с текстами-то и возникает.

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Почему без передачи? Передача -- ванг чод -- нужна. Ещё хорошо бы комментарии. Сейчас Озер Ринпоче главный по этим делам стал. Так что думайте....


Нико. Держателей разных линий чода - довольно много. Озер Ринпоче - только один из них.

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Всё познаётся в сравнении. Возьмём ближайший пример массовой раздачи тантрических посвящений в Москве, которые давал хорошо известный вам лама Йонтен Гьяцо:
> Вот и сравнивайте, прикидывайте, кому что надо - 700 рублей за *дженанг* от ламы Йонтен Гьяцо (которого, к слову сказать, я уважаю, несмотря на то, что сиддхи полёта он не демонстрирует, хотя и имеет титул "лама") или 1200 рублей за полноценный *ванг* от чудесного йогина Пема Рандрола.


Титул лама во многих школах дают следующему кругу лиц:
- полностью посвященный монах (автоматически так называется)
- тот кто прошел полноценный ретрит по определенному циклу учений и знает ритуалистику
- тот кому даровал подобный титул один из ринпоче

Что касается сиддх, так Пема Рангдрол тоже не особо их демонстрирует, если память не изменяет. Так что это сравнение в топку.




> Про "отсутствие текстов", это не совсем так, на некоторые ванги тексты всё же есть, а вот обещанных садхан на Ямантаку или Ваджравегу от товарищей их Джонанга народ так и не дождался.


Хорошо сказано - "на некоторые". Садханы Ямантаки и Ваджравеги сейчас проходят редакторскую правку. А хотите ускорить процесс - так оплачивайте работу над переводами, заодно и другие тексты из преданных найдутся и будут переведены. В этой части суши потребительское отношение развито хорошо. Вместо того чтобы помочь организаторам или поддержать тот или иной проект по переводам, всем проще болтать впустую и ждать когда что-то отдадут. Но никто не интересуется - откуда те или иные организаторы или тот иили иной центр берет деньги, хватает ли их на издание и работу над переводами или нет и т.д.

А что касается текстов в целом (это из тех не "некоторых текстов для вангов" у Пема Рангдрола), так ни он ни переводчикик не могли сказать откуда взят тот или иной текст и в каком собрании его искать для перевода. Соответственно тексты были найдены на "некоторые ванги".

----------

Ашвария (29.03.2014), Дондог (21.07.2019), Пема Дролкар (29.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Титул лама во многих школах дают следующему кругу лиц:
> - полностью посвященный монах (автоматически так называется)
> - тот кто прошел полноценный ретрит по определенному циклу учений и знает ритуалистику
> - тот кому даровал подобный титул один из ринпоче
> 
> Что касается сиддх, так Пема Рангдрол тоже не особо их демонстрирует, если память не изменяет. Так что это сравнение в топку.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Бардак какой-то.

----------


## Нико

> Нико. Держателей разных линий чода - довольно много. Озер Ринпоче - только один из них.


Я не совсем корректно написала. Озер Ринпоче -- держатель традиции чод Ганден.

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Бардак какой-то.


Хде?

----------


## Нико

> Хде?


У организаторов Пемы Рандрола

----------


## Карма Палджор

> У организаторов Пемы Рандрола


Угумс. По тому текстов и нет

----------


## Choi

9-11 мая ритрит по Чод (место проведения Москва, Открытый Мир, ул Павловская 18, зал 105С)
ОТКРЫТА ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНАЯ РЕГИСТРАЦИЯ (ФИКСИРОВАННАЯ ЦЕНА ПРИ ОПЛАТЕ ДО 15 АПРЕЛЯ)
Расписание ритрита:

9 мая:
12:00-14:00 - Посвящение Чод.
15:00 - 18:00 - Комментарии на практику.

10 мая:
11:00-13:30 Передача практики и комментарии.
14:30-18:00 Изучение мелодии, разбор текста и комментарии.

11 мая:
11:00-13:30 Передача практики и комментарии
14:30-18:00 Изучение мелодии, комментарии, совместная практика.

Примечание.
Тем, кто хочет освоить практику Чод, нужно иметь ритуальные предметы: Дамару Колокольчик с Ваджрой и Ганлин. Пема Рандрол покажет как с ними управляться. При обучении ритуальные предметы допускается просто визуализировать.

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Эфрон

Скажите пожалуйста, к какой традиции и к какой линии принадлежит Лама Пема Рандрол?

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Скажите пожалуйста, к какой традиции и к какой линии принадлежит Лама Пема Рандрол?


Ньингма. Лонгчен Ньингтиг.

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Эфрон

> Ньингма. Лонгчен Ньингтиг.


Получается, что у него и у Раняк Патрула Ринпоче - одна линия и традиция. Но почему тогда тут писали, что есть проблемы с текстами садхан? Получается, что тексты Раняк Патрула Ринпоче тоже должны подойти для практик, переданных Пемой Рандролом.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Получается, что у него и у Раняк Патрула Ринпоче - одна линия и традиция. Но почему тогда тут писали, что есть проблемы с текстами садхан? Получается, что тексты Раняк Патрула Ринпоче тоже должны подойти для практик, переданных Пемой Рандролом.


Не все. Пема Рангдрол берет разные тексты из разных линий передачи. Там есть и Лонгчен Ньингтхиг, есть и общешкольные и пр.
Вдобавок когда дается текст содержащий ошибки и отсутствующие строфы, то ни Пема Рангдрол, ни его переводчицы пальцем о палец не ударят, чтобы восстановить текст в нормальном виде. Или чтобы отыскать в каком собрании текстов он есть (игшрают в угадайку - а может быть вон в том .... ну или в том.... а может автор вот этот.... или может и не он...)Проверено

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Legba

> Получается, что у него и у Раняк Патрула Ринпоче - одна линия и традиция. Но почему тогда тут писали, что есть проблемы с текстами садхан? Получается, что тексты Раняк Патрула Ринпоче тоже должны подойти для практик, переданных Пемой Рандролом.


Ну и надо заметить, в дополнение к уже сказанному, что у учеников Патрула Ринпоче основная практика - нендро.
Если нендро сделано - становится чуть веселее, но не ранее. Также есть тексты цогов, ну и друбченов (для тех, кто на них ездит).
Все - никаких садхан не имеется, разве что решается вопрос в индивидуальном порядке.

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Эфрон

> Ну и надо заметить, в дополнение к уже сказанному, что у учеников Патрула Ринпоче основная практика - нендро.


Спасибо, я не знал. В следующий раз буду уточнять перед тем как писать на форуме.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Если текстов у него нет, попросите чудесного йога сочинить тексты к его практикам.

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019), Нико (10.04.2014), Сергей Хос (10.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Tenpa Sherab;664188]Если текстов у него нет, попросите чудесного йога сочинить тексты к его практикам.[/QUOTE

Чудесный йогин без текстов -- чудесное явление!

----------


## Аурум

> Если текстов у него нет, попросите чудесного йога сочинить тексты к его практикам.


Да уж сразу материализовать из воздуха! Чудесный же йогин-то. Заодно и чудо явит.  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Ладно издеваться, выше уже было сказано, что «чудесный» в данном случае просто оценочная характеристика как в «какой сегодня чудесный день», а упоминаемый йогин не имеет отношения к чудесам.

----------


## Аурум

> Ладно издеваться, выше уже было сказано, что «чудесный» в данном случае просто оценочная характеристика как в «какой сегодня чудесный день», а упоминаемый йогин не имеет отношения к чудесам.


Вбил в синонимайзер слово "чудесный".
Среди прочих, повеселили варианты: _ништячный, ништяковый, офигенный, кайфовый_.

----------

Паня (10.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вбил в синонимайзер слово "чудесный".
> Среди прочих, повеселили варианты: _ништячный, ништяковый, офигенный, кайфовый_.


Значит кого-то прёт не по детски

----------

Кузьмич (12.04.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

При чем тут синонимайзер?
Мы что, русский язык учить только начали?
Когда лам посвящение передает, он использует текст Ванчог. Так как наизусть мало кто ванчог знает. Там же в тексте и есть все авторские данные.
Если он ничего не использовал, значит это его Терм(а)

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Нико

Зато хорошую рекламу сделали "чудесному йогину". Народ чюдо любит. )

----------


## Карма Палджор

> При чем тут синонимайзер?
> Мы что, русский язык учить только начали?
> Когда лам посвящение передает, он использует текст Ванчог. Так как наизусть мало кто ванчог знает. Там же в тексте и есть все авторские данные.
> Если он ничего не использовал, значит это его Терм(а)


Обшибочка. Тексты при вангах разные используются. Даже в рамках одной традиции всё может меняться. И свои терма он не использует. Просто с его слов - какой текст в каком-то монастыре ему отдали, по тому он что-то и передает. Но ни автора текста ни прочих вводных он сказать не может, бо не знает. Также и переводчики его

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

А как же он сам это практиковал? Или высокопросветленным эти практики выполнять не подобает?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А как же он сам это практиковал? Или высокопросветленным эти практики выполнять не подобает?


Насчет того что тибетцы грамотны и хорошо знают многое, сомнений со временем всё больше и больше. Это не зависит - ринпоче, кхенпо, лама и пр. Данный случай не является особым исключением.

Теперь что касается практик. Он практиковал как и все - по текстам. Тут ничего как бы необычного. Но своим переводчицам тексты он не особо показывает. Да и публика потом должна гадать - что был за текст. Как бы не особо рассчитано на то что все получившие передачу - будут практиковать. Ну да вот простая история примерно годичной давности о том как что происходит.

Дал он какие-то передачи ученикам. Ученики стали разыскивать тексты по каким-то странным вводным. Точно ни названия текстов, ни мастера указаны не были. Это раз
Когда связались со мной и попросили найти, отправил к переводчицам этого йогина, дабы они сделали фотки хотя бы пары страниц, чтобы можно было тексты отыскать. Йогин переводчицам тексты в руки не дал. Это два
Плод этого сбора денежной массы - текстов нет, поскольку йогин мягко говоря странноват и переводчицы сказать ничег оне могут. Та переводчица, что не Лена, наугад называла мастеров, к которым тот или иной текст можно было отнести. Всё выяснялось только в тех редких случаях, когда были присланы сканы хотя бы первой и последней страницы. при том что оказывались совсем другие мастера и другие собрания текстов. Занавес


Тексты могли найти только те лица, которые доводили переводчиц до белого каления своими требованиями относительно текстов. Но это были единицы

Это кстати показывает еще одну отличительную черту многих "практиков" в РФ. Все ждут манны от мастеров, переводчиков и пр. Мало кто напрягается сам. Основная масса - потребители

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (10.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Это кстати показывает еще одну отличительную черту многих "практиков" в РФ. Все ждут манны от мастеров, переводчиков и пр. Мало кто напрягается сам. Основная масса - потребители


Вот тут немного не соглашусь. Многие тибетцы относятся к западным мирянам - как привыкли, как к тибетским мирянам.
Соответственно - вопрос про садханы и прочее для них просто неожиданный - а зачем, собственно, мирянам тексты?))
Ну и справедливости ради отметим, что если бы кто-то практиковал все полученное (или 25% хотя бы)) времени в сутках категорически не оставалось бы.

----------

Pema Sonam (10.04.2014), Дондог (21.07.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (10.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот тут немного не соглашусь. Многие тибетцы относятся к западным мирянам - как привыкли, как к тибетским мирянам.
> Соответственно - вопрос про садханы и прочее для них просто неожиданный - а зачем, собственно, мирянам тексты?))
> Ну и справедливости ради отметим, что если бы кто-то практиковал все полученное (или 25% хотя бы)) времени в сутках категорически не оставалось бы.


Может быть. Но тут  может много вопросов дополнительных появиться. И не все они приятные.
И не украшают не только местных, но и тибетцев

----------


## Legba

> Может быть. Но тут  может много вопросов дополнительных появиться. И не все они приятные.
> И не украшают не только местных, но и тибетцев


Вот уж не думал выгораживать тибетцев.))
Я просто к тому, что данный аспект их поведения - скорее дань традиции, нежели злой умысел.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот уж не думал выгораживать тибетцев.))
> Я просто к тому, что данный аспект их поведения - скорее дань традиции, нежели злой умысел.


Легба. Тут проблема и головная боль сперва у тех кто получает передачи, потом у тех кто начинает копаться в текстовых собраниях и искать тексты.
Впрочем такая ситуация с поиском текстов перед ретритами - почти обычное дело. Или с поиском текстов опосля ретритов и семинаров, при возможном исходе в виде отсутствия текстов. Другой косяк здесь - то что те кто просит передачи - либо не знают про наличие текстов в том или ином месте, либо просто не знаю что им может потребоваться в силу личных обстоятельств.

Правда последние два момента разрешаемы. Хотя и требуют вложений в себя

----------


## Choi

После ретрита по чод планируются следующие учения:

13 мая (вт)  19:00 Ритуал Омовение (Центр Открытый мир, ул. Павловская 18)
15 мая (чт) 19:00 ванг Амитаюса (КЦ Белые Облака, Покровка д.4, метро Китай город)
17 мая (сб) 19:00 Ритуал для детей БУМ ЧУН. (Центр Открытый мир, ул. Павловская 18)
18 мая (вс) 19:00 Ритуал Ленчаг (отдача кармических долгов) (Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18)
20 мая (вт) 19:00  ванг Дордже Намджом (Намджялмы) (Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18)
22 мая (чт)  19:00 ванг Красного Ямантаки (Белые облака, Покровка 4, метро Китай город)
24 мая (сб) 19:00 ванг Белый Зонт (Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18)
25 мая (вс) 19:00 Цедруб Амитаюса
27 мая (вт) 19:00 Сампел Хундруб. Ванг Гуру Ринпоче исполняющего все желания. (Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18)
29 мая (чт) 19:00  ванг Ганапати. (КЦ Белые Облака, Покровка д.4, метро Китай город)
30 мая (пт) 19:00 ванг Гесара (ПО ЗАПИСИ)
31 мая (сб) 19:00 ванг Вайшраваны, Царя Богатства. (Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18)
1 июня (вс) Цедруб Ваджракилаи. (Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18)
3 июня (вт) 19:00 ванг Кончок Чиду (Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18)
5 июня (чт) 19:00 ванг Авалокитешвары. (КЦ Белые Облака, Покровка д.4, метро Китай город)
6 июня (пт) 19:00 Ритуал Омовение (Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18)
7 июня (сб) 19:00 Ритуал Ленчаг (Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18)

Желательно записываться на все мероприятия, чтобы была возможность планировать размеры зала и т.д.. по телефону 8-903-115-92-69 звонок или смс.
Желающие получать новости по электронной почте пожалуйста пришлите свой емейл: randrol2010@gmail.com

*Карма Палджор* пишет:



> Тут проблема и головная боль сперва у тех кто получает передачи, потом у тех кто начинает копаться в текстовых собраниях и искать тексты.
> Впрочем такая ситуация с поиском текстов перед ретритами - почти обычное дело. Или с поиском текстов опосля ретритов и семинаров, при возможном исходе в виде отсутствия текстов. Другой косяк здесь - то что те кто просит передачи - либо не знают про наличие текстов в том или ином месте, либо просто не знаю что им может потребоваться в силу личных обстоятельств.
> Правда последние два момента разрешаемы. Хотя и требуют вложений в себя


Да многие и не подозревают о том, что надо выполнять какую-то садхану... они даже слова такого не знают  :Smilie: 
А вообще ничего необычного с организацией ретрита, как это ни прискорбно признать, не происходит - всё как у всех. Одно дело, когда приезжает лама и даёт одно-два учения (хотя иногда умудрялись и здесь не перевести садханы) и совсем другое, когда даётся столь объёмный цикл передач. По хорошему здесь ещё за год люди должны были озаботиться переводом всех садхан, а так - имеем, что имеем. Простые прихожане получат благие отпечатки и не более, а целеустремлённым практикам придётся попотеть докапываясь до истины и нужного материала.

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Нико

> После ретрита по чод планируются следующие учения:
> 
> 13 мая (вт)  19:00 Ритуал Омовение (Центр Открытый мир, ул. Павловская 18)
> 15 мая (чт) 19:00 ванг Амитаюса (КЦ Белые Облака, Покровка д.4, метро Китай город)
> 17 мая (сб) 19:00 Ритуал для детей БУМ ЧУН. (Центр Открытый мир, ул. Павловская 18)
> 18 мая (вс) 19:00 Ритуал Ленчаг (отдача кармических долгов) (Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18)
> 20 мая (вт) 19:00  ванг Дордже Намджом (Намджялмы) (Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18)
> 22 мая (чт)  19:00 ванг Красного Ямантаки (Белые облака, Покровка 4, метро Китай город)
> 24 мая (сб) 19:00 ванг Белый Зонт (Центр Открытый Мир, ул. Павловская д.18)
> ...


 Ни фига себе как объёмно. До конца жизни эти садханы придётся переводить.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ни фига себе как объёмно. До конца жизни эти садханы придётся переводить.


Часть есть. Остальное - на год-полтора максимум.
Если тексты обнаружатся  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Часть есть. Остальное - на год-полтора максимум.
> Если тексты обнаружатся


Олег, а  можно пояснить про ванг Ганапати? Садханы есть в наличии, тексты?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, а  можно пояснить про ванг Ганапати? Садханы есть в наличии, тексты?


Чего нет, того нет. Когда-то переводил и тантру и садханы. Тексты затерялись.
Впрочем винт с текстами у меня не при себе. Поэтому поковыряться на нем сейчас не выйдет

----------


## Нико

> Чего нет, того нет. Когда-то переводил и тантру и садханы. Тексты затерялись.
> Впрочем винт с текстами у меня не при себе. Поэтому поковыряться на нем сейчас не выйдет


Жаль(. А вообще откуда все эти тексты взялись? Из Кангьюра?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Жаль(. А вообще откуда все эти тексты взялись? Из Кангьюра?


Часть на этих вангах берется из Кангьюра. Часть из Ринчхен тердзё. Часть из сочинений Мипхама. То есть говорить что это чистая линия Лонгчен ньингтхиг - не получается.

Хотя то что на дхарани дается ванг, это уже тибетская придумка похоже

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019), Нико (11.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

Мне вот непонятно, каким образом божество под названием Ганапати попало в Кангьюр. Я понимаю, что это линия ньингма, но вот откуда могут быть корни в Кангьюре...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мне вот непонятно, каким образом божество под названием Ганапати попало в Кангьюр. Я понимаю, что это линия ньингма, но вот откуда могут быть корни в Кангьюре...


Нико. В Кангьюре есть много чего. К слову сказать не все Кангьюры содержат ньингмапинские тексты. Но даже в них есть Ганапати.
Вдобавок в Кангьюре можно отыскать достаточное количество текстов, которые пришли явно из более ранней традиции и считается что были переданы Шакьямуни в силу их приемлемости для разрешения личных проблем.

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Нико

> Вдобавок в Кангьюре можно отыскать достаточное количество текстов, которые пришли явно из более ранней традиции и считается что были переданы Шакьямуни в силу их приемлемости для разрешения личных проблем.


Что за "более ранняя традиция"? И вообще, Ганапати -- разве не буддийский вариант Ганеши? И разве не аналог Дзамбалы?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Что за "более ранняя традиция"? И вообще, Ганапати -- разве не буддийский вариант Ганеши? И разве не аналог Дзамбалы?


Как пример:
У одного брамина была проблема, что у него не было детей. Он стал начитывать такую дхарани.... для вас это также может быть полезно.
Вот подобные варианты встречаются в разделе дхарани.
Ганапати - это ганапати. Джамбхала - это Джамбхала. Там еще Манибхадра есть и много кто подобных

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Choi

По прошлому опыту скажу, что ни какого ванга не будет, а будет рассказ о линии, благословение и передача длиннющей дхарани Ганапати с обязательством её ежедневной начитки. Кстати, Ратна Ваджра ринпоче тоже среди 13 дхарм будет передавать Ганапати и даже готовится перевод садханы, правда с английского  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Нико

> По прошлому опыту скажу, что ни какого ванга не будет, а будет рассказ о линии, благословение и передача длиннющей дхарани Ганапати с обязательством её ежедневной начитки. Кстати, Ратна Ваджра ринпоче тоже среди 13 дхарм будет передавать Ганапати и даже готовится перевод садханы, правда с английского


Как это скучно :Facepalm:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Как это скучно


Пригласите клоунов  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (14.04.2014), Дондог (21.07.2019), Кузьмич (12.04.2014), Сергей Хос (12.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сакья-садханы в большинстве своем были переведены на английский Его Святейшеством Сакья Тризином и другими высокими учителями Сакья. Так что, все аутентично. И я думаю, уж что-то, а скучно не будет)) Но и не дискотека. Это точно))


На английский? То есть опять будет двойной перевод с потерей смысла. Как это знакомо по бонским текстам. Да и не только по бонским.
А насче тскучно.... мадам. Где вы потеряли чувство юмора? На дискотеке или в ретрите?  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Пригласите клоунов


Судя по треду, уже все приглашено...

----------


## Ашвария

> Что за "более ранняя традиция"? И вообще, Ганапати -- разве не буддийский вариант Ганеши? И разве не аналог Дзамбалы?


ГанаПати - владыка ганов (санскрита однако), это такие полубожества, во многом числе.
Имя это, одно из 108, [и есть текст с их начиткой, естественно в бесплатном доступе] происходит из истории, как Ганэша сражался с ганами, которые служили Шиве, на пороге, не пуская отца своего Шиву домой, потому что его мама Парвати там совершала омовение и велела никого не пускать, пока она в ниглиже.
А вот имя Винаяка - это уже Символ Сердца от слова Виная, кратко.
ДжамБала - от бала в смысле сила в т.ч., раз Это Буддийский форум, умолкаю.
Эта тема в ниглиже, как подумали Нико и Карма Палджор раньше меня.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Судя по треду, уже все приглашено...


Клоунада  - это супер. Клоунада - то что надо.

----------


## Choi

> Сакья-садханы в большинстве своем были переведены на английский Его Святейшеством Сакья Тризином и другими высокими учителями Сакья. Так что, все аутентично.


Про аутентичность вопрос не стоит, речь о том, что "Его Святейшеством Сакья Тризин и другие высокие учителя Сакья" переводили не на русский и то, что получится после перевода на русский их переводов на английски, который к тому же выполняется не высокими учителями и даже не профессиональными переводчиками, а простыми волонтёрами - это открытый вопрос.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Нико. Чтобы меньше было вопросом по Кангьюру и его содержимому, посмотри таки каталог Кангьюра. Многие вопросы отпадут быстро. Ссылку прислать, там где и каталог и собствено какие кангьюры были (там бонский не включен, который поболе будет) ?

----------


## Нико

> Нико. Чтобы меньше было вопросом по Кангьюру и его содержимому, посмотри таки каталог Кангьюра. Многие вопросы отпадут быстро. Ссылку прислать, там где и каталог и собствено какие кангьюры были (там бонский не включен, который поболе будет) ?


Ок, спасибо)

----------

